# A few pics i took



## metalheadpunk (Apr 20, 2008)

took these awhile ago. whatchya think?


----------



## Uber Mega (Apr 20, 2008)

They're awesome matey!!!

Especially that second one, looks like a promo Opeth pic...I can imagine the guys stood there!

Good stuff anyways!


----------



## metalheadpunk (Apr 20, 2008)

Uber Mega said:


> They're awesome matey!!!
> 
> Especially that second one, looks like a promo Opeth pic...I can imagine the guys stood there!
> 
> Good stuff anyways!



thanks man. i haven't had time to bust out the camera lately. school, work, and the band are consuming all my time. this summer i'll be taking some more pics. fall is the best time to get those real good gloomy ones though!


----------



## Michael (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice. I really like that second one too. I can just imagine Immortal standing infront of it.


----------



## MrRedRaider (May 11, 2008)

You should totally try cropping the first in portrait around that dark reflection and the group of ripples. That may be a really good picture, provided you still have the original.


----------

